# New to spearfishing!!!



## baseballplyr92000 (Mar 21, 2012)

Hey guys, just found this place looking for info on spearfishing and after reading alot of the posts on here, I see that you guys are serious about this stuff! :thumbsup: Haha I'm from south GA, about 20 minutes from the GA/FL line and am at the coast about every weekend. I fish alot of the tournaments in the area (Big Bend Classic, etc.). For about 2 years I've wanted to go spearfishing so bad I couldn't stand it, and now I've finally made the move. I'm in the middle of certification at the moment. Do any of you guys ever fish around Mexico Beach? They don't have a forum like this that I could find. I want to learn from more experienced guys that spearfish, seems alot safer that way lol. If any of you guys have some general tips/suggestions, or even want to go sometime (long shot, I know lol) PLEASE reply. When I get into something I'm very passionate about it and any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## swander (Dec 1, 2007)

Welcome and you are going to love spearfishing! Go to the Spearboard forum http://www.spearboard.com/ Scroll down to upper gulfcoast. There are a few guys on there that dive out of that area. Just introduce yourself and you should be in business!! Good luck with your certification!


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

baseballplyr92000 said:


> Hey guys, just found this place looking for info on spearfishing and after reading alot of the posts on here, I see that you guys are serious about this stuff! :thumbsup: Haha I'm from south GA, about 20 minutes from the GA/FL line and am at the coast about every weekend. I fish alot of the tournaments in the area (Big Bend Classic, etc.). For about 2 years I've wanted to go spearfishing so bad I couldn't stand it, and now I've finally made the move. I'm in the middle of certification at the moment. Do any of you guys ever fish around Mexico Beach? They don't have a forum like this that I could find. I want to learn from more experienced guys that spearfish, seems alot safer that way lol. If any of you guys have some general tips/suggestions, or even want to go sometime (long shot, I know lol) PLEASE reply. When I get into something I'm very passionate about it and any help would be greatly appreciated.


And check out swander's videos on here. Great videos that will get you pumped up!!


----------



## baseballplyr92000 (Mar 21, 2012)

Guys, thanks for the quick replies! I'll definitely check out that forum you mentioned. Pensacola isn't out of the question to dive from though. For me, this summer is dedicated to nothing but saltwater fishing! Whether it's on a boat or under the water. Any "beginner" tips would still be appreciated lol


----------



## Haulin' Ash (Jan 4, 2011)

For me spearfishing started as love and excitement, but quickly became an addiction. Im hooked and there is no hope. :no:

Welcome to PFF. There is a lot of knowledge on this forum. The guys and gals here havent lead me wrong yet. Feel free to ask any spearfishing, gear, etc.... questions here. You will get honest answers/opinions.

My only advice is to take it slow on your first couple of deep dives. Get to know your gear, work on buoyancy control and don’t worry too much about carrying a gun or shooting a big fish.


----------



## baseballplyr92000 (Mar 21, 2012)

I'll take your advice! I'm not too much concerned about shooting a big fish yet, I just want to bring SOMETHING up. I can already tell that this will be addicting, like you said. Swimming around with a gaff chasing spadefish is getting a little old . A beginner speargun would be my most obvious question...whether anybody could recommend one, or if anybody might have a good beginner's gun I could possibly get a steal on?


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

baseballplyr92000 said:


> I'll take your advice! I'm not too much concerned about shooting a big fish yet, I just want to bring SOMETHING up. I can already tell that this will be addicting, like you said. Swimming around with a gaff chasing spadefish is getting a little old . A beginner speargun would be my most obvious question...whether anybody could recommend one, or if anybody might have a good beginner's gun I could possibly get a steal on?


You say you are passionate so why not just get a gun that will last and is great quality. I love my riffe which seem alot better than the ab billers but im sure other people might disagree.


----------



## baseballplyr92000 (Mar 21, 2012)

Well if I can get a decent gun for a cheaper price, I reckon I'll take it lol but I have been looking at the billers pretty hard. I haven't bought anything because I wanted opinions on where you guys thought I should go as far as a speargun is concerned. And I'm glad you guys are replying and helping me out!


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

I have used a biller and a now have a riffe. I don't think that the biller was necessarily a bad gun but it seems easier to reload on the riffe and it is a lot quieter underwater when doing so.


----------



## jamesw21 (Feb 26, 2011)

I'm with Millertime, I had a biller 42 and was happy with it till I shot my first AJ. Bounced right off of it and the fish swam off. I took my new Riffe 48" out and I couldn't be happier. Its cheaper to buy a great gun now and master it than to buy a low or mid grade level gun and upgrade later.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

I agree. Go with a Riffe if you can. Model C2X is a good general purpose gun.


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

WhackUmStackUm said:


> I agree. Go with a Riffe if you can. Model C2X is a good general purpose gun.


I love my C2X! Buy it one time and be done with it.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Many people around love the Riffe guns. I love my Ocean Rhino RX5 gun. I have shot everything from a JBL to a Biller to a Riffe and my Ocean Rhino.

I am very hard on my spearguns around the wrecks and reefs. The Rhino coating on this gun is great and will keep it in great shape. It seems like they took all accessories that spearfishermen were looking for and were adding to their guns and made a speargun system that can have all the accessories attach without modification of the gun. Kill spike - Both removable and fixed. Light mounting capability. Extra shafts easily mounted. And much more. It's a system instead of just a gun. 

With the Rhino Coating it does make the gun slightly negative (buoyancy related). I do wish it was positve without the shaft. I like my gun to float out of the way when I shoot something. But the other aspects of the gun are great based on my use. 

So far so good with this gun. There are plenty of reviews on this gun out there. Here's just one. I havn't seen any negative reviews on them. But I havn't really looked too hard. 

http://www.spearfishingplanet.com/s...speargun-review-ocean-rhino-rx5-speargun.html


----------



## baseballplyr92000 (Mar 21, 2012)

I'm gonna debate on it. I still have a little bit before I get down there because of school so I'm gonna shop around, ya know? What size should I look at getting in a Riffe or a Biller? And if I do happen to go with a Biller what model have you guys had the best experience with?


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

baseballplyr92000 said:


> I'm gonna debate on it. I still have a little bit before I get down there because of school so I'm gonna shop around, ya know? What size should I look at getting in a Riffe or a Biller? And if I do happen to go with a Biller what model have you guys had the best experience with?


It kind of depends on the size of person that you are and what /where you are going to be shooting. I am 5'8" and I have a riffe c2x. I find that this one is the perfect length for me and have no problem pulling the bands down.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

baseballplyr92000 said:


> I'm gonna debate on it. I still have a little bit before I get down there because of school so I'm gonna shop around, ya know? What size should I look at getting in a Riffe or a Biller? And if I do happen to go with a Biller what model have you guys had the best experience with?


Try them out and see what you can comfortably load. I am 5'6' and I tend to bite off more than I can chew. I about have a hernia everytime I load my 60" RX5 and can barely reach the dang bands when loading it. But it can reach out and touch something. :thumbup:


----------



## baseballplyr92000 (Mar 21, 2012)

I'm 6'2, maybe a tad more now. I'm gonna try to get in and finish my certification this coming up week, so hopefully I'll have some kinda speargun on the way to the house in about 2 weeks!


----------

